# Dog Found - Forest of Dean



## Sid67

**DOG NEEDING TO BE RE UNITED WITH HIS OWNERS OR RE HOMED** Ralph as he has been named him was found on Tuesday evening near Blackpool Bridge Road (Forest of Dean near Soudley) very scared, nervous and hungry. All efforts have been made to try and find his owners over the last few days (vets, dog warden etc etc) sadly they have not been located. Ralph has been vet checked, his estimated age is round about 2..possibly younger...he is an entire dog...cross jack russell with yorkie..very playful....walks nice on the lead and loves nothing more than falling asleep in your arms..he is very good with other dogs...he is not to good with cats therefore would be better in a home with no cats. He has been de flead. If you can offer Ralph a home with no cats and a secure garden along with the promise to get him castrated please contact me....

if you know anyone in the area that has lost this little fella...can you please make them aware of this post. THANKYOU


----------



## secretpennell

He's very handsome. Not sure about the Yorkie bit though.


----------



## derek oakley

Hi my mum and dad was wondering if you had found a home for him, if not they would like to be considered they have a yorki who is 15 and doesnt have the best of health now so dont think he going to last to much longer. There phone number is 01594 861396


----------



## Sid67

This little fella went to his new home yesterday and has settled in just dandy.:w00t:


----------

